# Aptaujas >  Failu krātuve

## GuntisK

Kad forumā varēs ievietot failus (pcb plašu zīmējumi Sprint Layout, Eagle formātos, citi datu veidi)? Tā mēs varētu apmainīties ar plašu zīmējumiem un ne tikai...

----------


## Vinchi

Failu pievienošana pagaidām nav tāpēc ka vēl jaunai foruma versijai nav iznākusi RC versija. Pagaidām ir pieejam BETA versija bet pāreja no beta uz RC var radīt dažādas problēmas.

Apsolu ka būs iespējama failu un bilžu pievienošana, jo savādāk daudz vērtīgas informācijas var pazust uploadējot uz svešiem serveriem.

----------


## GuntisK

Paldies tev Vinchi.  ::  Nu ko. Būs jāgaida....

----------

